# Bootcamp encore présent même après suppression



## Alex92290 (10 Octobre 2019)

Bonsoir,
Utilisant de plus en plus les VM pour mes projets, j'ai décidé d'abandonner mon Boot Camp qui me prenait de la place inutilement.

Tout content de voir que j'ai récupérer l'espace perdu ainsi que le boot camp n'apparaissant plus dans l'utilitaire de disque, je décide de redémarrer mon ordinateur pour être sûr que tout soit clean etc...
Sauf qu'en le rallumant, je tombe sur une jolie page bleu me parlant de récupération et qu'il manque un fichier/dossier dans \Windows\System32.

Je cherche les dossiers mais je ne les trouve pas, aucune trace. Je possède donc encore une Boot Camp mais qui n'existe pas ?

Auriez-vous une solution à cela ? Ou du moins une explication à ce problème ?

Mon ordinateur est un MacBookPro touch bar 2018 avec 16Go de Ram, 256Go de mémoire tournant depuis hier sous Catalina (j'aurai du attendre une correction de bug au cas où mais bon).

Comme cela peut concerner le stockage, voici mon diskutil list:

```
mbpdealexandre2:~ alex$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.7 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  181.9 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 83.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                529.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            10.7 GB    disk1s5
```

Merci d'avance pour ceux qui m'aideront.

Cordialement,
Alex


----------



## Alex92290 (17 Octobre 2019)

Personne n'a de solutions ? :/


----------



## macomaniac (17 Octobre 2019)

Bonsoir *Alex
*
Les fichiers de pré-démarrage de Windows s'inscrivent dans le petit volume *EFI* de la partition n°*1* -->

```
1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
```


volume jamais monté pour la session d'utilisateur.

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo diskutil mount disk0s1 ; ls -R /Volumes/EFI
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande monte le volume *EFI* > puis liste récursivement son arborescence de dossiers / fichiers

Poste le retour.


----------



## Alex92290 (18 Octobre 2019)

```
Volume EFI on disk0s1 mounted
BOOTLOG    EFI

/Volumes/EFI/EFI:
APPLE        Boot        Microsoft

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE:
EXTENSIONS    UPDATERS

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/EXTENSIONS:
Firmware.scap

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/UPDATERS:
MULTIUPDATER

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/UPDATERS/MULTIUPDATER:
Mac-827FB448E656EC26-C0_6.84.0-C1_41.2-R0.bin
Mac-827FB448E656EC26-C0_6.84.0-C1_41.2-R1.bin
MultiUpdater.efi
MultiUpdater.efi.j132ap.659C91AC20026.im4m
MultiUpdater.efi.j132ap.im4m
ThorUtil.efi
ThorUtil.efi.j132ap.659C91AC20026.im4m
ThorUtil.efi.j132ap.im4m

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Boot:
bootx64.efi

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft:
Boot        Recovery

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot:
BCD        da-DK        hu-HU        kd_07_1415.dll    qps-ploc
BCD.LOG        de-DE        it-IT        kd_0C_8086.dll    ro-RO
BCD.LOG1    el-GR        ja-JP        kdstub.dll    ru-RU
BCD.LOG2    en-GB        kd_02_10df.dll    ko-KR        sk-SK
BOOTSTAT.DAT    en-US        kd_02_10ec.dll    lt-LT        sl-SI
Fonts        es-ES        kd_02_1137.dll    lv-LV        sr-Latn-RS
Resources    es-MX        kd_02_14e4.dll    memtest.efi    sv-SE
bg-BG        et-EE        kd_02_15b3.dll    nb-NO        tr-TR
boot.stl    fi-FI        kd_02_1969.dll    nl-NL        uk-UA
bootmgfw.efi    fr-CA        kd_02_19a2.dll    pl-PL        winsipolicy.p7b
bootmgr.efi    fr-FR        kd_02_1af4.dll    pt-BR        zh-CN
cs-CZ        hr-HR        kd_02_8086.dll    pt-PT        zh-TW

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/Fonts:
chs_boot.ttf        meiryo_boot.ttf        segmono_boot.ttf
cht_boot.ttf        meiryon_boot.ttf    segoe_slboot.ttf
jpn_boot.ttf        msjh_boot.ttf        segoen_slboot.ttf
kor_boot.ttf        msjhn_boot.ttf        wgl4_boot.ttf
malgun_boot.ttf        msyh_boot.ttf
malgunn_boot.ttf    msyhn_boot.ttf

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/Resources:
bootres.dll    fr-FR

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/Resources/fr-FR:
bootres.dll.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bg-BG:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/cs-CZ:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/da-DK:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/de-DE:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/el-GR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/en-GB:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/en-US:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/es-ES:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/es-MX:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/et-EE:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/fi-FI:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/fr-CA:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/fr-FR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/hr-HR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/hu-HU:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/it-IT:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/ja-JP:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/ko-KR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/lt-LT:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/lv-LV:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/nb-NO:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/nl-NL:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/pl-PL:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/pt-BR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/pt-PT:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/qps-ploc:
memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/ro-RO:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/ru-RU:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/sk-SK:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/sl-SI:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/sr-Latn-RS:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/sv-SE:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/tr-TR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/uk-UA:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/zh-CN:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/zh-TW:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Recovery:
BCD        BCD.LOG        BCD.LOG1    BCD.LOG2
MacBook-Pro-de-Alexandre-2:~ alex$
```

Voici ce qu'il me ressort, Dans le dossier Volumes j'ai effectivement un boot EFI ainsi qu'un autre Macintosh HD, celui de trop (pour l'EFI) ?


----------



## macomaniac (18 Octobre 2019)

Tu as ta réponse ici -->

```
Boot        Microsoft
```


il s'agit de dossiers non natifs dédiés à Windows. Passe la commande (copier-coller) :


```
sudo rm -rf /Volumes/EFI/EFI/Boot /Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft
```


qui supprime ces 2 dossiers. La commande passe sans déclarations si elle passe

=> est-ce que ça a été le cas ?


----------



## Alex92290 (18 Octobre 2019)

Exact !
Je te remercie pour ton aide !


----------



## macomaniac (18 Octobre 2019)

En vérification > passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
ls /Volumes/EFI/EFI
```


la commande liste le contenu de 1er niveau du dossier *EFI* > présent dans l'espace-racine du volume *EFI*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Alex92290 (18 Octobre 2019)

```
MacBook-Pro-de-Alexandre-2:~ alex$ ls /Volumes/EFI/EFI
ls: /Volumes/EFI/EFI: No such file or directory
```

Il n'existe plus


----------



## Locke (18 Octobre 2019)

@Alex92290
Simple curiosité de ma part, mais comment avais-tu procédé pour supprimer ta partition Windows, en relançant Assistant Boot Camp ou avec Utilitaire de disque ? C'est juste informatif.


----------



## macomaniac (18 Octobre 2019)

Le volume *EFI* a dû être démonté. Passe la commande :

```
sudo diskutil mount disk0s1 ; ls /Volumes/EFI/EFI
```


la commande remonte le volume *EFI* > puis liste le contenu de 1er niveau de son dossier *EFI*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Alex92290 (18 Octobre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> @Alex92290
> Simple curiosité de ma part, mais comment avais-tu procédé pour supprimer ta partition Windows, en relançant Assistant Boot Camp ou avec Utilitaire de disque ? C'est juste informatif.


J'ai utilisé l'assistance Boot Camp proposant la suppression pour normalement éviter ce genre de cas... perdu


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Alexandre-2:~ alex$ sudo diskutil mount disk0s1 ; ls /Volumes/EFI/EFI
Password:
Volume EFI on disk0s1 mounted
APPLE
```


----------



## macomaniac (18 Octobre 2019)

Il n'y a plus que le dossier *APPLE* > les dossiers dédiés à Windows ont été supprimés -->

- tu ne devrais plus être embêté par un OS Windows fantôme...​


----------



## Alex92290 (18 Octobre 2019)

Effectivement, j'ai pu redémarrer sans soucis d'un petit Boot Camp qui se balade !

En tout cas, merci beaucoup pour ton aide !

Je vous souhaite une bonne soirée


----------



## macomaniac (18 Octobre 2019)

Content pour toi !


----------



## Locke (18 Octobre 2019)

Alex92290 a dit:


> J'ai utilisé l'assistance Boot Camp proposant la suppression pour normalement éviter ce genre de cas... perdu


Donc, tu as fait tout simplement un clic sur Restaurer. C'est parfois curieux le comportement d'Assistant Boot Camp, surtout si tu n'avais tenté quoi que ce soit avec Utilitaire de disque.


----------



## Alex92290 (18 Octobre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Donc, tu as fait tout simplement un clic sur Restaurer. C'est parfois curieux le comportement d'Assistant Boot Camp, surtout si tu n'avais tenté quoi que ce soit avec Utilitaire de disque.


J'ai touché à l'utilitaire de disque à un moment pour comprendre le nouveau système de Catalina qui a créé une sorte de deuxième macintosh avec les fichiers importants.
Cela m'étonnerait que j'ai endommagé la bootcamp à ce moment mais c'est la seule fois


----------



## Locke (18 Octobre 2019)

Alex92290 a dit:


> J'ai touché à l'utilitaire de disque à un moment pour comprendre le nouveau système de Catalina qui a créé une sorte de deuxième macintosh avec les fichiers importants.
> Cela m'étonnerait que j'ai endommagé la bootcamp à ce moment mais c'est la seule fois


Non, je ne pense pas, mais en effet avec macOS Catalina c'est assurément la partition *Macintosh Données* qui t'a intrigué.


----------

